# How to tell if a Nikon camera/lens is imported



## jakehinds

Hey guys, I found a Nikon D5100 on craigslist for 475$ brand new. They got it as a gift but already had one. Is there any way I can look at the camera and tell if it's imported or through Nikon USA? I've heard theres a number you can call and give them the serial number but I also heard that nikon stopped that


----------



## snowbear

According to the following link, USA serial numbers begin with "3."  My D40 conforms to this.
Attention DSLR serial number country codes - PlanetNikon Forum

I'd go through the warranty papers (in the box) as well.


----------



## Aloicious

interesting, all my bodies start with a 3 as well, and I know all of them are US...Lenses are a different story, some start with USxxxx...those are definitely US models, but even if it doesn't start with US, it may still be a US model, out of all my lenses, only one starts with US, and all of them are US models, some lenses also have a Nikon USA sticker on them, but that can come off or get lost fairly easily (or be forged I suppose)...I'm not aware of any foolproof way of checking US/non US when it comes to lens serial numbers...I've read that all newer lenses that are US should start with the USxxx in the serial number, but I don't find that to be the case as I have multiple known US lenses that don't start with the USxxx serial number and are the most recent updated versions too....this site shows that many of the USA lenses also start with a 6xxx, or a 61xxx, but that also isn't a hard and fast rule either, especially among professional level lenses:
Nikon Lenses


----------



## matthewo

You can call nikon with the serial, but they won't tell you if its us unless you register it.  Then obviously they won't let you register it if its not us. Only thing if you sell the lens the next buyer is kinda out of luck on the 5 year warrenty on lenses.  So its kinda known not to register, just keep paper work unfilled out until you need warrenty work


----------



## sleist

The "begins with 3" thing is not true.  My D700 and my D7100 both begin with 2.  My D90 begins with a 3.


----------



## snowbear

sleist said:


> The "begins with 3" thing is not true.  My D700 and my D7100 both begin with 2.  My D90 begins with a 3.


Good to know.  The link refers to a thread posted in 2007, so it pre-dates the D700 & D7100.


----------



## KmH

sleist said:


> The "begins with 3" thing is not true.  My D700 and my D7100 both begin with 2.  My D90 begins with a 3.


Some stores here in the USA, like B&H Photo Video, sell imported, non-USA serial number Nikon gear in addition to USA serial number gear.

So how did you acquire your D700 and D7100?


----------



## jakehinds

sleist said:


> The "begins with 3" thing is not true.  My D700 and my D7100 both begin with 2.  My D90 begins with a 3.



Do we know the number for the D5100?


----------



## Red1SebR

jakehinds said:


> Hey guys, I found a Nikon D5100 on craigslist for 475$ brand new. They got it as a gift but already had one. Is there any way I can look at the camera and tell if it's imported or through Nikon USA? I've heard theres a number you can call and give them the serial number but I also heard that nikon stopped that



what is the difference if I may ask?


----------



## snowbear

Red1SebR said:


> jakehinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I found a Nikon D5100 on craigslist for 475$ brand new. They got it as a gift but already had one. Is there any way I can look at the camera and tell if it's imported or through Nikon USA? I've heard theres a number you can call and give them the serial number but I also heard that nikon stopped that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the difference if I may ask?
Click to expand...


The warranty.  The import or "grey market" stuff doesn't have a Nikon USA warranty (and is thus a bit cheaper.)  B&H and Adorama (and maybe others) offer their own warranties, so you just have to send the camera/lens back to them if it breaks.

I don't know if this is an issue outside the US.


----------



## KmH

Since registering a US serial number Nikon lens with Nikon USA adds 4 years of warranty, US serial number lenses cost more than imported serial number lenses.
Nikon USA Service will not work on non-US serial numbered Nikon gear, not even for non-warranty paid repair.

U.S. & Grey Market Products | B&H Photo Video


----------



## sleist

Both warranty cards state USA.  D700 came from B&H and the D7100 was from a local shop.
The SN beginning with 3 for US is BS.


----------



## cgw

jakehinds said:


> Hey guys, I found a Nikon D5100 on craigslist for 475$ brand new. They got it as a gift but already had one. Is there any way I can look at the camera and tell if it's imported or through Nikon USA? I've heard theres a number you can call and give them the serial number but I also heard that nikon stopped that



Frankly. the story sounds fishy. If there's no Nikon USA warranty card with this "brand new" camera, I'd pass. Nikon USA and Nikon Canada only warranty service merch purchased from either country's authorized Nikon dealers.


----------



## sleist

Why not just do this:

Nikon D5100 Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) 25476 B&H Photo Video

It's $100 off the body-only.  Then pick a lens to go with it for additional savings until the end of June.
The kit's on sale too if you don't have any glass.

The craigs list deal isn't worth the risk given that the body is currently on sale with full warranty and glass is on sale with the purchase of any body or kit.


----------



## jakehinds

sleist said:


> Why not just do this:
> 
> Nikon D5100 Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) 25476 B&H Photo Video
> 
> It's $100 off the body-only.  Then pick a lens to go with it for additional savings until the end of June.
> The kit's on sale too if you don't have any glass.
> 
> The craigs list deal isn't worth the risk given that the body is currently on sale with full warranty and glass is on sale with the purchase of any body or kit.



Or I could just get a refurb with kit lens for 449$ from adorama I'll be doing that lol


----------

